# ipazzport RT-MWK01 wireless touchpad and keyboard combo help



## rambo (Dec 20, 2005)

hi ive got an ipazzport RT-MWK01 a wireless touchpad and keyboard combo i started charging it becaus the buttons started getting non-responsive but when i charge it with the usb adapter also tried plugging it into my usb on my pc no lights go on how do i know if its charging? and what do the lights mean anybody know where i can get a manual online thanks


----------



## rambo (Dec 20, 2005)

dont worry figured it out


----------



## rambo (Dec 20, 2005)

anybody had with this? im using raspberry pi with it


----------

